# OK - I Admit It



## Full Member (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been lurking around the site for a while now and feel it's time to say "Hello all".

My name's Colin as you can probably guess from my site moniker and live in rolling, leafy Hertfordshire. I have an Autosleeper Palermo 2006 vintage which I'm absolutely delighted with - brilliant build quality and well chosen components. Usually I roam Europe on my Dawes Galaxy and a tent in the summer months doing something like 8000 km tours (Herts to and from Athens, Budapest, Berlin, Gibraltar, Artic Circle etc. etc.) but this year decided to put my bike on the Palermo and have recently returned from 7 weeks in (mainly) France. A different kind of holiday but most enjoyable.

Enough of me for now. I plan to meet some of you in the VERY, VERY near future. There are some very obviously "interesting" characters around this hobby/way of life!

Colin


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi colin,

Welcome to the Club.

Snowbirds.:welcome::dance:






colin123 said:


> I've been lurking around the site for a while now and feel it's time to say "Hello all".
> 
> My name's Colin as you can probably guess from my site moniker and live in rolling, leafy Hertfordshire. I have an Autosleeper Palermo 2006 vintage which I'm absolutely delighted with - brilliant build quality and well chosen components. Usually I roam Europe on my Dawes Galaxy and a tent in the summer months doing something like 8000 km tours (Herts to and from Athens, Budapest, Berlin, Gibraltar, Artic Circle etc. etc.) but this year decided to put my bike on the Palermo and have recently returned from 7 weeks in (mainly) France. A different kind of holiday but most enjoyable.
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaRon (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome and happy and safe travelling  :camper:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to this great site Colin.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## izwozral (Sep 17, 2015)

colin123 said:


> I've been lurking around the site for a while now and feel it's time to say "Hello all".
> 
> My name's Colin as you can probably guess from my site moniker and live in rolling, leafy Hertfordshire. I have an Autosleeper Palermo 2006 vintage which I'm absolutely delighted with - brilliant build quality and well chosen components. Usually I roam Europe on my Dawes Galaxy and a tent in the summer months doing something like 8000 km tours (Herts to and from Athens, Budapest, Berlin, Gibraltar, Artic Circle etc. etc.) but this year decided to put my bike on the Palermo and have recently returned from 7 weeks in (mainly) France. A different kind of holiday but most enjoyable.
> 
> ...



Are you completely mad???

:welcome::fun:


----------



## splitty67 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello and welcome Colin


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Colin, come along to a few meets and find out what REAL nutters we can be!

Regards Rog.


----------



## runnach (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Colin and welcome ...... keep quiet about the bike if I were you , sum of em have a thing about Mamils and owt frankly on two wheels ....Naturally joking. a few cyclists on here...I use a Raleigh Aerolite 300 for my little jaunts not quite as extreme as yours !!! ....I know of an early 80's  Galaxy I am trying to get my mitts on !!! lovely bikes.!! 

Anyway pull up a chair and enjoy the madness. we even talk about wildcamping occasionally :lol-053:

Channa


----------



## jeanette (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper: safe and happy travels Colin


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello Colin I'm the quiet sensible one:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061: nice to meet you.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 18, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Hello Colin I'm the quiet sensible one:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061: nice to meet you.



Ha ha :rockroll:


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Colin and :welcome: to the forum.  :have fun: - oh I see you already are :lol-053:

Annie, you are a laugh a minute. :lol-049:


----------



## rockape (Sep 18, 2015)

colin123 said:


> I've been lurking around the site for a while now and feel it's time to say "Hello all".
> 
> My name's Colin as you can probably guess from my site moniker and live in rolling, leafy Hertfordshire. I have an Autosleeper Palermo 2006 vintage which I'm absolutely delighted with - brilliant build quality and well chosen components. Usually I roam Europe on my Dawes Galaxy and a tent in the summer months doing something like 8000 km tours (Herts to and from Athens, Budapest, Berlin, Gibraltar, Artic Circle etc. etc.) but this year decided to put my bike on the Palermo and have recently returned from 7 weeks in (mainly) France. A different kind of holiday but most enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Welcome and enjoy,,,,,,, "interesting characters"? Strange yes , interesting,,, the jury is out on that one.:lol-053:


----------

